# Colson year and/or serial numbers



## laffeaux

I recently picked up a 28-inch wheeled bike off of eBay.  The seller that that it was a Colson, and based on my research I think so too.  The head bage is from "Simmons Hardware Co" and it's called a "Simmons Banner."

The seller seemed to think that the bike was a 1920's bike, but I was inclined to think that it was newer.  Based on a collection of Colson ads, I believe the bike is more likely a 1933 or 1934 Colson.

The serial number is 4C1931.  My first thought, based on the number was that the bike was a 1931, but I don't think that's necessarily true now.  However, I now wonder if the "4" signifies that it was built in 1934.  Can anyone validate that?  (Again using the ads, I guessed a '33 or '34 without the aid of the serial number.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ejlwheels

I think you might be right that it signifies 1934.

I have 2 Colson Flyer balloon frames that I'm pretty sure are from either 1934 or 1935 because I don't think they had balloon-tired frames before that and the frame style changes after that.  The serial #'s are 4J4404 & 5J6566 which leads me to believe that one is from '34 and the other from '35, respectively.  

On my later Colson frames the serial # format changes and seems to become much less orderly, and they are still a mystery to me.


----------



## laffeaux

Thanks for the info.

It's going to take a bit of work to get the bike to the condition I'e like it.  But it should be a fun project.


----------



## laffeaux

Right now there's not a lot to look at.  Everything is off of the frame currently as it's in need of a new coat of paint (amongst other things).  I've also included a picture of what it looked like when I purchased it.

Lots of work in it's future...


----------



## ejlwheels

My '35 Colson Flyer is nearly identical except 26" wheels vs. 28" wheels.


----------



## ejlwheels

I meant to attach this...


----------

